# Problem im Betreib mit Zwei Monitoren.



## Jan86 (11. Januar 2016)

Moin ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir letzte Woche einen neuen Monitor gekauft, ASUS MG278Q.
(Der alte Monitor ASUS VS248 läuft jetzt als 2. Monitor für Youtube, twitch, etc.)
Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass meine R9 280 keine FreeSync unterstützt und auch ein bisschen langsam ist, für WQHD also musste eine neue Grafikkarte her.

Dann Habe ich mir eine R9 390 gekauft, jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem:

1. Wenn man an die R9 390 zwei monitore mit unterschiedlich Auflösung Anschließt dann tacktet der Arbeitsspeicher direkt von 150MHz auf 1500MHz. Das ist für mich ein nicht akzeptabler zustand wenn unter Windows die Grafikkarte voll befeuert wird!

2. ich habe dann nach den Tipp aus diesem Forum meine Interne iGPU von der CPU aktiviert und da den 2. Monitor angeschlossen. Dadurch wurde das Problem behoben das der RAM der Grafikkarte voll hochtaktet.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem das es in Spielen Ruckelt.

Ich habe alle Treiber auf dem neustem Stand gebracht und auch das BIOS geflasht, anschließend lief gestern das System so wie ich es haben wollte:
1. Monitor 27" 2560x1440 144Hz Freesync  an der Grafikkarte: Spiel
2. Monitor 24" 1920X1080 60HZ an der IGPU: Browser
Ich war glücklich ...

Heute wieder geruckel in den Spielen...

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich irgendwo einstellen muss um das Problem zu beheben?
Ich habe schon folgendes Probiert:
Beide Monitore auf 60Hz eingestellt.
Im BIOS IGPU Boost aktiviert und Festen Arbeitsspeicher zugewiesen und umgekehrt.
FreeSync deaktiviert/aktiviert.

System: 
Monitor: ASUS MG278Q und ASUS VS248 
ASUS R9 390 OC
ASUS H97 Pro
Intel I5 4570
Cosair 2X4GB DDR3 1600MHz
Bequiet Pure Power 530
1XHDD 2XSSD


----------



## HisN (11. Januar 2016)

Nicht Chrome benutzen?
Keine Flash-Streams beim zocken glotzen?


----------



## Jan86 (11. Januar 2016)

Es ruckelt auch wenn auf dem 2. Monitor nichts läuft.

Browser ist FireFox


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. Januar 2016)

Mach mal paar Screenshots von GPU Z während du zockst.


----------



## Jan86 (11. Januar 2016)

sooo

1: GTA5 gestartet
2: GTA5 In game
3: FireFox auf 2. bildschirm geschlossen.


----------



## DOcean (11. Januar 2016)

Auch Firefox nutzt inzwischen die Graka zu Beschleunigung der Darstellung, kannst mal den Punkt HW-Beschleunigung bei Firefox ausmachen

iGPU Boost sollte aus sein


----------



## Jan86 (11. Januar 2016)

Harware-Beschleunigung ist deaktiviert.

Ob iGPU Boost an oder aus ist macht keinen unteschied.

So wie ich das sehe taktet die GPU der Grafikkarte nicht richtig hoch wenn FireFox auf dem 2. Monitor läuft...


----------



## HisN (11. Januar 2016)

Das deutet auf einen Treiberfehler hin.


----------



## McRoll (11. Januar 2016)

Experimentier mal mit Fenstermodus / Vollbild in Spielen. Wenn du sagst es ruckelt, ist es im Sinne von niedrigen FPS oder läuft der Primärbildschirm nur mit 60 hz / Mikroruckler? Schon mal probiert wies mit einem anderen Browser sich verhält?

Ich denk mal das Problem kommt daher dass die Bildschirme so unterschiedlich sind : Freesync + höhere Hertzzahl + höhere Auflösung ggn. alten Standardmonitor und der Treiber weiß nicht wie er die gleichzeitig ansteuern soll. Schon alle Einstellungen im Treiber durchgeforstet? Ich tippe auf ein Treiberproblem.


----------



## Jan86 (11. Januar 2016)

Ok ich hätte es nicht gedacht aber wenn ich den IE benutze funktioniert es und die Grafikkarte taktet sauber hoch und es ruckelt nicht.

Währe aber trotzdem noch intersannt warum es mit dem FireFox solche probleme gibt.


----------



## McRoll (11. Januar 2016)

Du benutzt bestimmt die neuen Crimson Treiber oder? Bei AMD dauerts manchmal etwas länger bis alles ausgereift ist . 

Aber Nvidia ist auch nicht vor Fehlern gefeilt. Wird bestimmt demnächst behoben...


----------

